# Working Girl



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am really fortunate to work in a dog friendly office ... It took about three minutes to teach Liberty to retrieve the paper from the printer and bring it to me. At the first sound of the printer gearing up Liberty will spring to her feet and wait for the paper to discharge. She is at the point now where I have to tell her to leave it....My boss doesn't mind a bit of dog spit on his documents, but some of my clients...well, some just wouldnt get it! 


























Later!
Mary


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh that is soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

That's too funny! She looks so proud in that last picture.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Even at 3 1/2 years old she is still cute to me!

She is a natural retriever and like most Goldens has a thing about paper!
For her this was a no-brainer!

Are you serious mum, you _want_ me to get the paper and bring it to you?
all-righty-then!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> She is a natural retriever and like most Goldens has a thing about paper!



Yeah... _eating_ paper.......


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, what great pictures!!! She's such a cutie. Bailey brings me any slips of paper I drop, but if I'm not paying attention, she shreds it. 

I swear, we could have saved a ton of money on our shredder if we'd just let her go to town on the junk mail! lol

Thanks for sharing her job duties with us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty and Lexi are 'rippers' not so much 'eaters'...thank goodness...!!!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That's so wonderful.....and really nice your boss is dog-friendly.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pictures! Outstanding!
In this so-far dated calender year of 2007 I'm going to post the most underated
statement by a golden retriever owner!..... Are you ready for this?
Here is comes....
I CAN RELATE TO THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER HAV'N A THING-Y / ISSUE WITH PAPER PRODUCTS!

Feel free to write / post all complants legibly in this space--> [ ]


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very very cute....................


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a riot! I would so love it if I could bring my dog to work with me. THe closest I get to that are the days I can work from home.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I remember when I first interviewed for my job....I walked in and was greeted by my boss' Golden and Cocker! I knew it was the place for me!  The building owners are also dog lovers. At any given time the building has 5-7 dogs in it. Every now and again you'll hear a bark, but most often you hear people laughing. 

I know I could get a job where I might earn more money, but I would have a hard time finding a boss that is supportive of all my doggy activities - training, trials, puppyraising, vet visits etc...

Back to work I go!
Mary


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey I want that dog! that is cool!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

She's really beautiful! I'll have to try that with Zazoo when my husband gets a fax..... NOT!!!!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I own a hobby shop, and brought Chase in to work with me this morning. It's a great chance for socialization with all types of people. So far today, he's been wheeled around in the lap of a fellow with an electric wheelchair, been fed a treat (provided by me) by a three year old (I have no children, and live in a rural area...finding kids for socialization is near impossible), and got lots of ear scratches and lovin' from several adults. 

As he gets a little older, the store will become a great place to train with distractions.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

That is awesome!! Goldens are just so super smart!!!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> I remember when I first interviewed for my job....I walked in and was greeted by my boss' Golden and Cocker! I knew it was the place for me!  The building owners are also dog lovers. At any given time the building has 5-7 dogs in it. Every now and again you'll hear a bark, but most often you hear people laughing.


You are so fortunate, both to have Liberty and to have such a cool work environment. The photos of Liberty at work are really inspiring. She obviously loves to work with you. Thank you for sharing!


----------

